# EURO Qualifications 21-26 March 2019



## spkutano (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Mar 21, 2019)

*England vs Czech Republic Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

England:
Pickford, Walker, Maguire, Keane, Chilwell, Barkley, Rice, Dele Alli, Sterling, Harry Kane, Sancho

Czech Republic:
Pavlenka, Kaderabek, Kalas, Celustka, Selassie, Soucek, Jankto, Pavelka, Dockal, Vydra, Schick

England start their Euro 2020 qualifying campaign with a home tie against Czech Republic at Wembley. The Three Lions were successful in the previous period. They played in the semi-finals of the World Cup in Russia and finished first in their qualifications group in UEFA Nations League. Coach Gareth Southgate is doing an excellent job and the fans are satisfied. As one journalist wrote, the nation fell in love with football again. England's home record in competitive games is very good as they have 22 victories, three draws and just one defeat since 2012. They kept a clean sheet in 15 of those 22 victories, winning to nil in seven of the last 10. Southgate has a young squad and he knows how to get the maximum from his players. Maybe it's important to be mentioned that he knows them very well from when he worked with the youth set up. Starting the qualifying campaign with a victory is very important for the atmosphere in and around the national team. But Southgate has lot of injury issues ahead of this match. Four players (Luke Shaw, John Stones, Ruben Loftus-Cheek and Fabian Delph) withdrew from his original squad through injury, while James Ward-Prowse and Callum Hudson-Odoi were called as replacement. That's not all as Marcus Rashford and Jordan Henderson are rated as doubtful. The captain missed the last match for Liverpool due to ankle injury, but could recover in time for this game.

Czech Republic are part of Group A together with England, Montenegro, Bulgaria and Kosovo. Coach Jaroslav Silhavy has a difficult job on his hands to secure participation for the European Championships. The FIFA rankings suggest that they should be favorites to secure the runners-up position and to earn the second qualifying spot for final tournament. Czech Republic finished on the second place (behind Ukraine) in their Nations League group. They had a record of two victories and two defeats in four group matches. Silhavy's side lost twice to Ukraine, 2:1 at home and 1:0 as guests, while won both games with Slovakia. If something could be rated as positive, that's the fact they finished 2018 with back-to-back 1:0 victories over a Poland (friendly match) and Slovakia. Jakub Jankto was scorer against Poland and Patrik Schick decided the match against Slovakia. Victory on Friday would see the Czechs pull off back-to-back away wins for the first time since November 2017. However, a defeat here will not be a catastrophe. Coach Silhavy is focused on the matches with Bulgaria and Montenegro as they represent a genuine battle for the second spot in the group. The guests have most of the players available, only Tomas Vaclik is sidelined through injury.

*England vs Czech Republic Prediction*:

England are big favorites on this match, though I will suggest Under 2.5 goals as I expect a low scoring match at Wembley. The key reasons for my pick is connect with the guests - Czech Republic's last three matches have produced just three goals, one per game. I expect the series to continue.

*England vs Czech Republic Pick*: Under 2.5 goals @ 1.88 with Pinnacle


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 22, 2019)

The "Riotor" match between La Coruna and Almeria hides a choice and we will support the home win. Deportivo has the exclusive goal of winning to stay close to the top two of the scoring and always gets extra push from home
*RC DEPORTIVO LA CORUNA vs UD ALMERIA @@ RC DEPORTIVO LA CORUNA, odds 1.70   *

The bet on the National England bench went very well in the World Cup of Russia a few months ago and now the "three lions" go well for the Euro 2020 qualifiers. This is the first obstacle in the Czech Republic at Wembley, is the favorite of the showdown. The match is not as easy as the odds show, but an early finish by the English will simplify the situation for victory. Her own chances will also be on the other side of the Czech team, so it is more worth the many goals
*ENGLAND vs CZECH REPUBLIC @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.95*


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 23, 2019)

More attractive and enjoyable in the eye is the Italian team of Italy in the days of Mancini for about a year now took its lesson from the non-qualification in the World Cup last year. Against Finland today it has the perfect chance to start with ... right in its Euro 2020 qualifiers and an early goal will help to see a good game between the two teams
*ITALY vs FINLAND @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.95*


----------



## spkutano (Mar 23, 2019)

*Netherlands vs Germany Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Netherlands:
Cillessen; Hateboer, Van Dijk, De Ligt, Blind; De Roon, De Jong, Wijnaldum; Bergwijn, Depay, Babel

Germany:
Neuer; Rudiger, Sule, Ginter; Klostermann, Kimmich, Kroos, Halstenberg; Gnabry, Reus, Sane

The Netherlands host Germany at the Johan Cruyff ArenA. The fans are hoping to see the second consecutive victory for the national team at the beginning of their Euro 2020 qualifying campaign. Just few days ago the Dutch team beat Belarus with 4:0. Memphis Depay was the key name on that match. He scored two goals and provided two more assists after which the Liverpool duo Georginio Wijnaldum and Virgil Van Dijk found the back of the net. Coach Ronald Koeman, who took the job last March, is fantastic. The former Barcelona midfielder will be determined to reach the final tournament after his predecessor Dick Advocaat failed. Just to mention, Netherlands also secured semi-finals in the UEFA Nations League and will play against England next summer. Interesting, they were in the group with Germany. The Oranje were much better, winning 3:0 in October and drawing 2:2 in November. It will be perfect for Netherlands to replicate these results. Coach Koeman has no reason to change anything  after the high victory over Belarus, however two players are rated as doubtful. Denzel Dumfries left the match after 68 minutes with a minor groin injury and was replaced with Kenny Tete. But after his first sprint, Tete pulled up with an obvious hamstring problem and had to go off. It meant the Netherlands had to play the remaining 20 minutes with 10 men. Atalanta's defender Hans Hateboer has been additionally called in the squad and will probably start here.

Germany will start the qualification campaign with some changes. Coach Joachim Loew announced that Thomas Muller, Mats Hummels and Jerome Boateng will no longer be considered for international duty. The reaction was somehow expected after the last poor results. As You probably know, Germany failed to secure knock-out phase at the World Cup in Russia. It was a huge disappointment for the fans. To be worse, Joachim Loew's men finished last in their group in UEFA Nations League and were relegated to the lower tier. Germany failed to win any of the four played matches, losing two of them. The Panzers were beaten by Netherlands and France. Loew decided to call some new names in the squad, like Lukas Klostermann, Niklas Stark and Maximilian Eggestein. On Wednesday Germany played an 1:1 draw with Serbia in Wolfsburg. The guests were virtually with B-team as most of the regulars were absent. However, Germany were unable to beat the opponents that played without key players like Aleksandar Prijovic, Dusan Tadic, Nemanja Matic, Aleksandar Kolarov, Branko Kostic and Ljubomir Fejsa. Striker Timo Werner played poor in attack and could be replaced by Marco Reus in the starting eleven.

*Netherlands vs Germany Prediction*:

I think Netherlands are closer to the victory. The Oranje look very good in the last period and the players confidence is high. Germany, meanwhile, are in transition period. The Panzers have just one victory on the last five matches and they looked poor against Serbia few days ago.

*Netherlands vs Germany Pick*: Home win @ 2.50 with Bet365


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynamically, the Netherlands started its campaign against Belarus and 4-0 in Rotterdam speaks for itself. Today he is "moving" to the capital Amsterdam for the big derby against Germany, which will give its first game for the Euro2020 qualifiers. "Oranje" faced the "panthers" in the Nations League, where they won at home with 3-0, which they would like to achieve today
*NETHERLANDS vs GERMANY @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.75*


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 25, 2019)

As usual in every qualifying process, the England national team was impressive at the opening and was forced to host the Czech Republic at 5-0. He is currently being tested in Montenegro and is in place for two in the group. It is not easy to play the Southgate team in this game, but it has the first reason for winning
*MONTENEGRO vs ENGLAND @@ ENGLAND, odds 1.50*

Loss with ... Fernando Santos's good day for Portugal, after staying 0-0 on Friday night against Ukraine and even at home. So in the new game in front of her audience, this time against Serbia, Ronaldo and his company have to find a way to get to their first three-pointer in the process and to report the premiere gown. Serbia is quite risky and quality, but back is slow and it will be difficult for today
*PORTUGAL vs SERBIA @@ PORTUGAL, odds 1.65*


----------



## betcatalog (Mar 26, 2019)

winning was the start of Switzerland in the Euro 2020 qualifiers, with a 2-0 victory in Georgia. Today it has a seemingly more difficult task against Denmark, but with an ally the headquarters factor can do two in two
*SWITZERLAND vs DENMARK @@ SWITZERLAND, odds 2.05*

A very important match, with a high level of interest, any team winning will take the lead in second place. I expect the two nationals to be very cautious and set up to avoid losing. The few goals have the first and probably the last word
*BOSNIA & HERZEGOVINA vs GREECE @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.55*


----------

